# Help !!!



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You are correct, they are basically forcing everyone who has any version of windows to upgrade to windows 10. I really don't know how to prevent it, although I'm sure someone out there does. I caved and upgraded.

You can google "how to stop windows 10 upgrade" or "How to stay with windows 7 permanently" click on link below. Good luck. 

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/w...8-forever-stop-upgrade-notifications-3614204/


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, they sort of got me like that too. I had 7 and now I have 10 and I like it!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you are the only one i know of that likes it.

but, if they are forcing it on everyone. that must mean that they will stop updates for 7.
what implications that will have, idk.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Well, they sort of got me like that too. I had 7 and now I have 10 and I like it!


Lol, I continually clicked the decline button. That got pretty annoying.
One morning I sat down at my PC and it appeared to have upgraded by itself.....
10 is not that bad


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

TheEplumber said:


> Lol, I continually clicked the decline button. That got pretty annoying. One morning I sat down at my PC and it appeared to have upgraded by itself..... 10 is not that bad


 that's exactly what happened at our office. We declined it every time. Then when we came in one day it was just updated. It caused me some grief too. Our computer wouldn't work with one of the manufacturers that we work for every day so we were shut down with them instantly. We couldn't log in to see our calls, order parts, etc. then we had to hire a company to come in and make them compatible with each other. In the end they said it was best not to go back to the previous version. But the upgrade was just forced on us. It would have worked out much better for me if I could have done it at my convenience instead of shutting me down for three days with that company


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you guys must leave you computers on all the time. i don't. 

maybe i should just cave. but i am an old dog, i don't like my boat rocked.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> if they are forcing it on everyone. that must mean that they will stop updates for 7.
> what implications that will have, idk.


That is correct, they will stop supporting older versions of windows leaving you open to cyber attacks, security issues, software compatibility issues, etc. 

Bottom line, you have no choice but to upgrade imo, to continue receiving support and security updates, etc. Unless you switch to another operating system other than windows, like Mac, or Linux. Just my opinion.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Turn off automatic updates.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I remember it being on the news one day, Microsoft released a press statement about the upgrading to windows 10 for all windows users, I'm sure it can be googled as well. It's out there.

I believe the upgrade to windows10 is free for users with an authentic copy of windows 7 or 8. It went on to say that support will only continue for two years for versions 7 and 8, sometime in 2018?? After that, no more support, leaving you vulnerable to cyber attacks and software compatibility issues as mentioned above. 

So you still have time, but eventually you will be forced into upgrading. It took me awhile to adjust, but I like it just fine.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm running Win7 till the very end. Check this link on how to get rid of the Win10 notifications.

http://techwithlove.com/how-to-remove-get-windows-10-update-icon/


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

jmon said:


> I'm sure it can be googled as well. It's out there.


http://www.pcworld.com/article/2462...s-windows-7-mainstream-support-next-year.html



> Microsoft doesn't plan to stop fixing security problems in Windows 7 until extended support ends. That's January 14, 2020--five years and a day from the end of mainstream support.


:wink2:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

@r0ckstarr - you plan on keeping your current PC until then? No hardware upgrades?
I know next to nothing about these machines but I wonder how well a new video card would like Windows 7


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> @r0ckstarr - you plan on keeping your current PC until then? No hardware upgrades?
> I know next to nothing about these machines but I wonder how well a new video card would like Windows 7


I built the PC in 2012. I upgrade hardware as needed. I'm currently running a Saphire R9 290X graphics card with no issues. This particular PC will run Win7 until it's no longer feasible. Hopefully, it should last until a better OS arrives.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> I built the PC in 2012. I upgrade hardware as needed. I'm currently running a Saphire R9 290X graphics card with no issues. This particular PC will run Win7 until it's no longer feasible. Hopefully, it should last until a better OS arrives.


My bad. I meant win10, not 7 
My current machine was built for gaming by my son. Last game I played regularly was modern warfare. It would probably struggle with today's games


----------



## lbskier (May 17, 2016)

I haven't heard of anyone who DOESN'T like Win10. I'm a big PC gamer and the general consensus in the gaming community is that it's a great upgrade from Win7. Better performance all around. I was a little hesitant at first too, but after reading about it I went for it and haven't ever regretted it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

are they still forcing W10 on people ? mine has quit doing it. far as i know anyway.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Any one wanting to block the upgrade, go to the great Steve Gibson's site.

www.grc.com
freeware-->utilities-->Never 10 app

Steve's site has great info about security AND benefits of Vitamin D and the last resort of supplements for insomniacs. He is an Everyman.


----------

